# Troy Bilt 27 ton 4 way wedge



## mellow (Oct 9, 2012)

Cambium, hope you see this thread, I wanted to see if you have an update on how your 4 way wedge is doing on your Troy Bilt 27 ton splitter? Looking to get the same thing either made local or from the same guy you got yours at: Log Splitter 4 way wedge - Log Splitter Custom 4 way slip over wedge,Welding

Link back to the old thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/148540-2.htm#post2456831


----------



## Cambium (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes, I will have an update later with a couple of pictures.. Still going good and cut my time in half but actually not sure how to sharpen it and not pleased with the bolt opening... The power of the machine has bent bolts and made the opening wider on the wedge. 

Also note, I do not split pieces with knots in it, so the 4way with the 27Ton is best for straight peices, which is fine. I just set aside the tougher logs and take the wedge off after I'm done with the straight Logs. Too much pressure on the machine with knots and 4way. But worth the investment

Stay tuned.


----------



## Cambium (Oct 9, 2012)

BTW.. Its good you sent a PM because I probably would of missed this thread. 

Here's a couple of pics. There was room where the bolt goes but you can tell it's bent and opened more. Also notice the bend in the arm. So not sure if the material used wasnt thick enough but like I said, it's doing the job but now Im not sure how to sharpen it. Hard to get a grinder to work on a 4Way. 


















I'll try to get a picture of it during a split.


----------



## mellow (Oct 9, 2012)

Thats not bad for 2 years use, how many cords you think you have done with it so far?


----------



## Cambium (Oct 9, 2012)

mellow said:


> Thats not bad for 2 years use, how many cords you think you have done with it so far?



I'd say between 10-15 cords.


----------



## mellow (Oct 9, 2012)

Are you using a die grinder to sharpen it? I keep reading about people using whizz wheels to sharpen their 4 way wedges, mostly the ones from Northern because they ship dull.


----------



## mellow (Oct 12, 2012)

Just an update, I have ordered mine from Bob and hope to have it by the end of the month. While talking to him he mentioned he has made several upgrades to the wedge over the past 2 years, one of them being a thicker metal for the side straps so they do not get pushed out as easy. I also asked him about sharping the 4 way and he said to leave it alone unless you push it against the foot and flatten the edge, if you do that to use a hand file to sharpen it back.


----------



## Cambium (Oct 12, 2012)

mellow said:


> Just an update, I have ordered mine from Bob and hope to have it by the end of the month. While talking to him he mentioned he has made several upgrades to the wedge over the past 2 years, one of them being a thicker metal for the side straps so they do not get pushed out as easy. I also asked him about sharping the 4 way and he said to leave it alone unless you push it against the foot and flatten the edge, if you do that to use a hand file to sharpen it back.



Excellent info!! Thanks! It doesnt reach the foot but I guess I'll try to sharpen by hand.


----------



## mellow (Nov 2, 2012)

Got the 4 way in this morning, looks good cant wait to put it to work this weekend!

View attachment 260518


----------



## Cambium (Nov 2, 2012)

mellow said:


> Got the 4 way in this morning, looks good cant wait to put it to work this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 260518



Nice. Enjoy. Your production will double while your time cut in half. Looks like the sides are longer which is smart. Keep us posted. Lots of trees down in this area after the hurricane. Arborists dont know where to dump.


----------



## mellow (Nov 5, 2012)

Not sure how I lived without a 4 way wedge, this thing is a huge time saver. The supplied bolt already bent, going to look to see if I can find a quick release pin to put in there instead so when I am done at night I can retract the cylinder all the way back.

Video of it in action:

Troy Bilt 27 ton log splitter with 4 way wedge - YouTube


----------



## mellow (Nov 12, 2012)

Got tired of having to deal with the nut and bolt and went to tractor supply and bought a 4" long Lynch pin. Now it is no trouble to disconnect the 4 way at the end of the day or between splits.






View attachment 261979


----------



## scotte303 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi, I a
Have ordered one from Bob as well. Anybtips you could give me besides lynch pin?
Scott


----------



## Cambium (Feb 1, 2013)

scotte303 said:


> Hi, I a
> Have ordered one from Bob as well. Anybtips you could give me besides lynch pin?
> Scott




Dont try to split the logs with knots or crooked grained pieces, you'll bend the arms of the 4way. But yeah, 100% time saver. Have fun with it! 

I got in the mood to split again now.


----------



## origionalrebel (Feb 1, 2013)

*bolt bending and breaking*

my buddy has one of these splitters. the shaft has a 9/16 hole in it for a pin. i think it came with a 1/2 bolt from factory. it would break the bolt quite frequently. one day i was using it and the bolt broke right in the middle of splitting a bunch of wood. the only bolt i had long enough to reach across the thing was a 10mm bolt. i put it in and bradded down the threads to keep the nut on and finished up my splitting. the next time i knew i was going to use it i bought a couple of new bolts to fit it. i couldn't get the nut off the old now bent up 10mm so i just left it in there. probably split 10-15 cords with that old bolt in it. what i noticed about this was, the small diameter bolt allows the end of the ram to contact the back of the wedge so it doesn't load the bolt. the bolt only comes into play to align the ram and retract the wedge. i have wondered it it was designed that way in the first place. the new bolts are still in the toolbox and the splitter is still going strong. too much shear on a 1/2 or 9/16 bolt that can't be tightened up.


----------



## scotte303 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks guys for the tips...he said about 10 days to get it..hopefully 8 to go.


----------



## blue66 (Oct 23, 2014)

How are these wedges working for you guys that the guy is building? 35 ton speeco wondering if there would be trouble with the way the beam "crasles" the wood in.....


----------

